# Still no SoilMaster Select :(



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey..still trying to order some SoilMaster Select (charcoal) to get shipped from US to Canada..anyone know where I could order it from? any ideas?
thanks..


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Have you tried Lesco? http://www.lesco.com/ Not sure about the shipping.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you try either of these two places?

 Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia; 604-535-4149
 
Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta; 403-263-4200

Those are two distributors in Canada and you would probably have an easier time getting it from them than from someplace in the US. Also, did you try e-mailing or calling Soilmaster or Oil-Dri (Soilmaster's parent company)?

Soilmaster Select in the charcoal color is very difficult to find even in the US unless you want to order 2000lbs of it! SWOAPE and SCAPE are two clubs that I know of who were able to get some Soilmaster Select in the charcoal color. I know it took us (SWOAPE) a good days worth of calling various places to finally find the charcoal Soilmaster. We were lucky and were able to get "only" 1000lbs of it


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I know of two places that have charcoal soilmaster select in stock. One is the Lesco distributor in Worcester, MA. They generally deal with soil products by the pallet, so they probably won't ship a single bag. The other is an LFS called Fish Frenzy, located in the Springfield, MA area. If you're willing to pay the freight costs, Ed (the owner of Fish Frenzy) might work something out with you. He has a limitted quantity. Frenzy's number is (413) 543-2575.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks MatPat and guaiac_boy I will call both Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia, Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta tommorow and see if they have any soilmaster select (charcoal) hopefully they do..and about the LFS "fish frenzy" do you know how much the freight costs are? Im willing to pay 50$ for a 50 lb bag since i only need 1 bag for my 50 gal  thats with shipping so im hoping shipping is only around 20-30 plus the 15-20 for the bag


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You'll have to ask Ed. He runs a small LFS so he probably doesn't ship stuff that big very often.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

check through UPS to see your shippig charges for freight alone, shipping from Easthampton Mass, 01027 will give you a pretty reasonable approximation of freight costs. Don't forget it will take some extra work for Ed to package and ship it. 

There has to be som eplace in Canada that carries the stuff. Another option is 3M Color Quartz or sand blasting grit.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hi thanks guys um does the 3M Color Quartz or sand blasting grit have any iron or is it good in CEC ?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Alright well I called the LFS called Fish Frenzy, located in the Springfield, MA area and Ed said he does have some and hes going to look into it and find out the shipping cost etc for 1 50 lb bag to get shipped to where I live (Canada) and give me a call back  hopefully it wont cost an arm and a leg haha. I also called both Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia, Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta but both were already closed so I guess ill have to try again. Also what is the number or email for Soilmaster or Oil-Dri (Soilmaster's parent company)?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I found the info by using Google to find their site(s) and sent them an e-mail from the site!


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks MatPat! I shall send them a email  tommorow ill be giving both distributors in Canada a call to see if they have any (would make everything alot easier and CHEAPER!) and hopefully hear from Ed on the shipping cost ill let you guys know tommorow I guess


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Alright well I emailed Oil-Dri and received a email quick! my nearest distributor is the stream organics one and they told me to contact them and ask


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Definately let us know what you hear. I'm curious and you may be able to help out a few others too


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Alright guys well I called both Stream Organics in Surrey B.C and Professional Gardener in Calgary Alberta. The Professional Gardener in Calgary Alberta only has red soilmaster select and no charcoal colored which I was looking for. The Stream Organics in Surrey B.C (which is closer to me ) said they do not usually ship 1 bag of the charcoal colored Soilmaster select and does not think they have any. They do have red soilmaster select he said. He also mentioned he had 'Zeolite' and will prob be going down to where I live soon so 
I could meet him somewhere and pick it up!  so I prob wouldnt have to pay for shipping. A 50 lb bag of Zeolite runs around 20-25 dollars almost the same as SoilMaster Select. Since I prob wouldnt have to pay for shipping I could pick up 2 50 lb bags of Zeolite just in case for around 40-50 dollars which was the amount I was thinking on spending in the first place. Now my question is has anyone tried Zeolite or does anyone know anything of Zeolite? will it work 
good for a heavily planted 50 gal aquarium? or has anyone had any bad experiences with it. My other choice would be Red soilmaster select although
I think Zeolite might look better? Please let me know what you know of Zeolite and which would be better. Since its basically impossible to get SoilMaster Select (charcoal) where I live without having to order alot of it . Also the LFS 'fish frenzy' has not yet called back but I do not think I will go this way since it most likely cost me a arm and a leg for shipping costs. Let me know what you guys think.


----------

